
How Did the Duck Hunt Gun Work? (2011) - ralston3
https://www.mentalfloss.com/article/26875/how-did-duck-hunt-gun-work
======
Supermancho
My second software job was strange. I was interviewing for the niche position
of "troubleshooter" in 2001 @ bizrate (an e-commerce rating company). During
the interview I was asked a number of classic MSFT/Google style brain teasers,
including "list a number of ways to move a mountain" and "how does the
Nintendo duck hunt gun work" (which I guessed at, correctly over 30 seconds on
how I would make such a game). When I was a kid playing with it, it never
entered my mind to think about the functionality.

~~~
perl4ever
"list a number of ways to move a mountain"

The canonical answer being paint it pink and apply a Somebody Else's Problem
Field? Or is that an indication you're "not a cultural fit"?

~~~
Supermancho
Painting it pink and then trying to assess how it feels (move it emotionally)
is not an answer I gave. That's very creative. You got the gist.

------
nfriedly
The article says you don't notice the blackout and flashing, but I always did.
Can other people see it?

~~~
schwartzworld
it's very noticeable in duck hunt, but I always assumed it was a deliberate
effect.

